# Pipe Photo Contest - Most Creative, Thoughtful, Fun, Unique photos....$1,200 in Pipes



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello Puffers,

I haven't been on here in a while & definitely posting for a specific reason.

I am holding a contest which has one focus & focus only.
To get you to think creative and make a cool pipe shot.

I write a ton about artistic pipes & pipe carvers that basically spend a lot of their time and energy on being as creative as possible.
Their pipes speak for themselves. 
Such as this Revyagin







This Boris Starkov







And not just art in pipes...but all the way to pipe stands. Like this crazy beautiful piece of art to display pipes.







Long story short....Art In Pipes is what I love to write about and focus on and that's my "thing".

So I am always trying to share my "thing" with others to see if they can appreciate this type of "thing" a little more in general.

Now I am holding a pipe photo contest. With over $1,200 in Pipe Prizes.
All you need to do is think up a creative fun interesting and unique way to express your beloved pipes and snap a picture.
1st Prize is a $500 pipe. Not too shabby.

If there are any of you have even a mini photography bug inside you. I would encourage you to give Creativity a go.

A quick such shot I set up in my garden. Took about 20 minutes.







The whole idea of 'Tending to my Pipe Garden...Caring for my plants err...Pipes!'
You get the idea.

That's that. I hope some of you enter and even more so, I hope some of you win.

Plus, being Creative is fun.

Contest details.
TobaccoDays :: Enter the Pipe Photo Contest - Creative, Thoughtful & Fun Expressions of Pipes - $1,200 in Pipes To Win! | TobaccoDays

Calm Smokes Y'all.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

An Ascorti that I've had for about 17 yrs I believe. A fantastic smoke...


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Another Ascorti...


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

That's a gorgeous pipe and a nice picture. You *should* submit it to the contest.

CRAZY to think that the idea of possibly winning a $500, $300 or $200 worth of store-credit (for pipes) doesn't get some more of you excited.

Here are some of the Interesting Submissions Received so far into the contest.

































Looking for creative, thoughtful expressions of pipes. Pretty simple.

You know how you have that 'idea' in your head and you always thought that it would make a cool picture! 
Well - it probably would.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm working on a couple sets of pictures. I'll have mine in before the deadline. Going for the creative shots.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

I'll probably give it a shot, but I'm still busy with a lot of stuff so we'll see.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

David M said:


> CRAZY to think that the idea of possibly winning a $500, $300 or $200 worth of store-credit (for pipes) doesn't get some more of you excited.


You've obviously never seen my attempts at photography...


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

I've always wondered why my pipes are never where I leave them, but scattered on my computer desk instead. I now have photographic evidence of why.










Oddly enough, he smokes on the left hand side like I tend to.


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

I am going to have to put a lock on the closet that houses my tobacco cellar. Opus is getting bolder and has developed a taste for Latakia.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

@David M quick question of clarity here: I read the rules and wanted to know if I got (ex: 2nd place) as long as I buy from the same site, would I _have_ to buy only one pipe or can I buy a pipe, tobacco, accessories (or more than one pipe)? Just wanted to know...just in case and to clarify on behalf of others that might be asking the same question in their heads....


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Chris0673 said:


> I'm working on a couple sets of pictures. I'll have mine in before the deadline. Going for the creative shots.


Awesome.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Er999 said:


> I'll probably give it a shot, but I'm still busy with a lot of stuff so we'll see.


Yah. That whole website of mine is just a hobby. Literally. H-O-B-B-Y.
Yes I love pipes but it is a hobby.

I too am flipping busy like you wouldn't believe.

I understand & hope you can make time to do something cool.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

MarkC said:


> You've obviously never seen my attempts at photography...


Hey, we gotta start somewhere.

Look at this shot just submitted by Roman Kovalev.
You know who took it? His 3 year old daughter.
She came up with the idea essentially.

Pipe cleaners as Flowers in a Vase.
Beautiful.
Simple.









I guess the point is that with this contest, it's not so much about finding just the right 'Photographic Elements', it is much more about the ability to see the world in a fun new way.
The judges have been instructed NOT TO BE PHOTO SNOBS. So that is in your favor.
The IDEA rules the day. Once you have the idea, just take a shot of it and as long as we can see it - that's good enough.

I know. It's not easy to inspire this stuff but I know for a fact that we all have 'Creative Ideas' in our heads.
Creating them is a whole new step but it's really not that hard.

It's about making us smile.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Er999 said:


> @David M quick question of clarity here: I read the rules and wanted to know if I got (ex: 2nd place) as long as I buy from the same site, would I _have_ to buy only one pipe or can I buy a pipe, tobacco, accessories (or more than one pipe)? Just wanted to know...just in case and to clarify on behalf of others that might be asking the same question in their heads....


Whatever prize amount you win. Say the $300.
That means that you can buy whatever you want from one store, for that $300.
If it is 50 tins, so be it.
If it is 1 Estate and 5 tins...great.
If you want to buy a $400 pipe and use the $300 to cover 75% of the purchase - also great.

Hope that clarifies and sorry if it wasn't too clear in the rules.

I am just making the life of me and the sponsors easier with that requirement.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

David M said:


> Yah. That whole website of mine is just a hobby. Literally. H-O-B-B-Y.
> Yes I love pipes but it is a hobby.
> 
> I too am flipping busy like you wouldn't believe.
> ...


Understood.



David M said:


> Whatever prize amount you win. Say the $300.
> That means that you can buy whatever you want from one store, for that $300.
> If it is 50 tins, so be it.
> If it is 1 Estate and 5 tins...great.
> ...


Got it thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

@David M Are there any rules about photoshop?


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Chris0673 said:


> @David M Are there any rules about photoshop?


Nope. Totally encouraged. Go for it.
There are a few good examples on the main graphic, with photo-shop.
Like the bubbles coming out of that one guy's pipe. 
http://tobaccodays.com/blurbs/enter...un-expressions-of-pipes-1200-in-pipes-to-win/


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Cool! Bonus points for special effects without using photoshop? lol


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Here are just a small sampling of some of the great submissions we have received so far. All of them are simple ideas, expressing our beloved pipes in a unique, thoughtful, fun and creative way.

Contest closes in 15 Days!

All submissions will be shown at Chicago Pipe Show.
Winners get Nice Big Posters at the show & they will win some great pipes.

Contest Details Here:
http://tobaccodays.com/blurbs/enter...un-expressions-of-pipes-1200-in-pipes-to-win/








Michail Revyagin's quirky perspective on one of his pipes. Very unique.








A gentle moment on the Fraser river by a fellow pipe-smoker. You can feel him relaxing through the image & enjoying the view.








Nothing beats the combination of Briar & Nature. They will always go so well together.








A great image showing some Pipe Stamps.








This image is called A Family Gathering.








A Puff of Smoke or a Burst of Baccy? Interesting image.








How cool is this?
How simple is this?
Awesome.








What a great shot.
Dark blue dawn sky & a Flash Light - make for an amazingly simple effect that really highlights the smoke.








This TPC member nailed this shot. He calls it Lucky Pipe. he made sure we could see his outline and of course...the lucky horse-shoe.








There is a strong theme of these small guys playing around with various pipe pieces. What a fun and easy shot to make people smile. A great idea and with people having so many lego men, action heroes & other small sized miniatures, an easy way to get creative with an image.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

This gentleman gives us a whole new way to look at the Sesame Street Gang. I wouldn't have pictured Elmo as a rusticated man. Who knew?








There is a strong theme of these small guys playing around with various pipe pieces. What a fun and easy shot to make people smile. A great idea and with people having so many lego men, action heroes & other small sized miniatures, an easy way to get creative with an image.








A very nice composition. A beautiful and thoughtful still life.








Another simple yet very beautiful image. The orange gold leaf highlights the stain on the pipe.

GET YOUR CAMERA'S OUT & START SNAPPING!


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Chris0673 said:


> Cool! Bonus points for special effects without using photoshop? lol


POtentially.....


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

My first photo is in. I'll send a few more in the next few days.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I just saw this thread...ENTERING TONIGHT! Greatness!!!


----------

